#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Schlumberger Petrel and Eclipse help

## snvr

I am trying to set up a thermal simulation case in Petrel for Eclipse.  There is a keyword in the example for Eclipse for a steam injection simulation that defines the THERMAL keyword.  However I have not figured out how to set up the simulation in Petrel so it generates this keyword.  I would just add it but it seems like there should be an option for this somewhere that I am just missing that likely also sets other options that I have not read about.  I have searched the manual for "THERMAL" and found nothing that seems to be relevant.



Thank you for your help.See More: Schlumberger Petrel and Eclipse help

----------

